# IVF 'creating an infertility timebomb'



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/02/15/nivf115.xml

Well the tittle and first couple of lines looked interesting.

Lorna

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The fighting in the comments section of the article was more interesting!!
Some people have such extreme views of ART/IF
L x


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of those comments on there about that article really made me angry


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

What a load of pompous  !!!

Sounds to me like somebody is very bitter about his decisions and feels the need to force his opinions on others. I always wondered why I didn't read the telegraph......now I know why!!!


----------

